
The Prodigal Techbro - cyunker
https://conversationalist.org/2020/03/05/the-prodigal-techbro/
======
andreareina
Hugged to death.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20200920021226/https://conversati...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200920021226/https://conversationalist.org/2020/03/05/the-
prodigal-techbro/)

------
loopz
First people need to eat, they need shelter, means and real-world experience,
before they can provide leadership to the world. This is just reflecting on
Capitalism and dispelling some myths about efficient markets.

------
ampdepolymerase
_Cough_ , tbray, _cough_.

------
bfung
This paragraph hits home hard:

    
    
        The prodigal tech bro doesn’t want structural change. He is reassurance, not revolution. He’s invested in the status quo, if we can only restore the founders’ purity of intent. Sure, we got some things wrong, he says, but that’s because we were over-optimistic / moved too fast / have a growth mindset. Just put the engineers back in charge / refocus on the original mission / get marketing out of the c-suite. Government “needs to step up”, but just enough to level the playing field / tweak the incentives. Because the prodigal techbro is a moderate, centrist, regular guy. Dammit, he’s a Democrat. Those others who said years ago what he’s telling you right now? They’re troublemakers, disgruntled outsiders obsessed with scandal and grievance. He gets why you ignored them. Hey, he did, too. He knows you want to fix this stuff. But it’s complicated. It needs nuance. He knows you’ll listen to him. Dude, he’s just like you…
    

We in tech need to look up from our monitors and keyboards. Sure we were never
good with people, but a ton of people/society isn't doing well due to the
things we built and our unrealistic, blind faith in meritocracy.

